
The Evolution of the Pitch: From Napkin to Traction Data - djug
https://medium.com/@kachchani/the-evolution-of-the-pitch-from-napkin-to-traction-data-bcb8189ad50
======
alilakrakbi
Now in 2015, its clear either you have traction, and ears might start
listening to you. If not you are dead.

